# Even the Sonic Board has more posts



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

That is sad...so is this board :no:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This board is pathetic.:yes: We need to get some more Bucks fans on this site.:yes: Not to mention Hornets fans and Sonics fans.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *The X Factor *
> This board is pathetic.:yes: We need to get some more Bucks fans on this site.:yes: Not to mention Hornets fans and Sonics fans.


I agree. I have been trying to. It is off season so i guess they have better things to do


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *truebluefan *
> 
> 
> I agree. I have been trying to. It is off season so i guess they have better things to do


In Milwaukee? Suuure!!!! :grinning:


----------



## blove84 (Jul 16, 2002)

MILWAUKEE IS THE BEST CITY IN THE MIDWEST!!! WE HAVE THE BEST SHOOTERS IN THE U.S.(RAY, SAM, GLENN, TIM, REDD).


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*NEW*

Dont worry folks, I may be new but I am definately a Bucks fan!

RAY ALLEN FOREVER!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: NEW*



> Originally posted by *Marcus13 *
> Dont worry folks, I may be new but I am definately a Bucks fan!
> 
> RAY ALLEN FOREVER!!!!


Good. Get some of your friends in here!


----------

